# another question for the pex pros out there



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

Much like the recent post'er, I've always been a copper guy. I now live in an area that was almost completely built with pex. So today I went to a home with pex coming out of the walls and the original plumber installed compression angle stops throughout the whole house. Again, not a pex guy but seems pretty bad. Homeowner has a leak and I want to install pex stops with crimp rings(mostly cuz I don't have the expansion tool, again not a pex guy). 

My question is this, can crimp fittings be used on all styles of pex for repair purposes?

Can expansion fittings be used on all styles?

I don't plan on ever becoming a pex guy, so only want to be able to repair. I'm not looking to add a bunch of tools/fittings to my already full truck if I don't need to.

Thanks in advance


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

1234mg said:


> Much like the recent post'er, I've always been a copper guy. I now live in an area that was almost completely built with pex. So today I went to a home with pex coming out of the walls and the original plumber installed compression angle stops throughout the whole house. Again, not a pex guy but seems pretty bad. Homeowner has a leak and I want to install pex stops with crimp rings(mostly cuz I don't have the expansion tool, again not a pex guy).
> 
> My question is this, can crimp fittings be used on all styles of pex for repair purposes?
> 
> ...


How do you plan on working if you won't be a pex guy? I admire your stance on copper, but if it puts you in a position where your not working, then it don't seem like a good idea. Gotta roll with the punches, or when in Rome, or whatever you like. 

Find out what the majority of the pex is in your area and buy tools accordingly.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I've crimped worsbro but I'm pretty sure they don't recommend it , probably voids it's warranty . That of your deal with worsbro . Pretty sure the only pipes that are expandable are worsbro and reheau and they have different tools and different fittings for that process but I have crimped both . Not sure way your so against pex . Where did u live before that pex is so new to u ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Remove all PEX and install copper. :whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Since the fittings go inside the pipe, in time the water will remove the fitting.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Since the fittings go inside the pipe, in time the water will remove the fitting.


Want it on the out side then use sharkbite

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> I've crimped worsbro but I'm pretty sure they don't recommend it , probably voids it's warranty . That of your deal with worsbro . Pretty sure the only pipes that are expandable are worsbro and reheau and they have different tools and different fittings for that process but I have crimped both . Not sure way your so against pex . Where did u live before that pex is so new to u ?


The rep told me Uponer/Wirsbro warranties the pipe but not the connection if you crimp it.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Determine the manufacturer of the pex

use the appropriate fittings

look here for some more info
http://www.pexsupply.com/


hopefully it's not Uponor(wirsbo)..then you could pick up an inexpensive crimper for the one size you'll need...guessing ½"

otherwise , the expansion tools are a little pricey


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Plumbergeek said:


> The rep told me Uponer/Wirsbro warranties the pipe but not the connection if you crimp it.


 
they warranty the pipe and fittings if the installer was certified by Uponor Factory Training


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

HOMER said:


> they warranty the pipe and fittings if the installer was certified by Uponor Factory Training


Fergusons will sell it to anyone who can sign the invoice and drive out of the parking lot with it.

Driving out of the lot with it optional.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> The rep told me Uponer/Wirsbro warranties the pipe but not the connection if you crimp it.


I always wondered about that Thanks


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Heat link makes a different style crimp band for their aqualink. It's the only other system with warranty (besides upon or) I believe both are 30 year.
It's a different set of crimpers again.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been using pex for along time and have had none of my worst nightmares come true .Its relatively easy to work with its very durable and by the time you're done buying pipe fittings and what ever type of rings for the joining system the material starts getting close to copper.its twice as fast install the joining systems are faster and most types are less likely to leak ,(this is by no means an attack on very qualified tested licensed plumbers or their competency ) I personally love the business and do what makes the most sense without compromising the integrity of the trade .But give me an advantage to make more money and I will Ive been in business 24 yrs and giving men good paying jobs.so easy with the hammer😄.I was most concerned with the size difference size of some Manufactures pipe size 1/2" having 3/8"inside diameter or 3/4"having 1/2"inside diameter or 1"pipe having a3/4" inside diameter. And in as big or nice high end houses as they come,never once any pressure or volume problem almost can't believe it .Ive said a couple of times this business is hard enough when you can do it a little easier without compromising the integrity of the trade run with the opportunity . I never once charged less for the same job nor do I feel I should have we're entightled to make money .When some charged less for pex that did more harm to the business than the material.One more story to this winded posts . When the builders asked how much cheaper the job was with pex I asked how much cheaper are you going to sell the house for it got real quiet. Now doing copper is more money .Once again a great product lets move foward


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Piper34 said:


> ...When the builders asked how much cheaper the job was with pex I asked how much cheaper are you going to sell the house for it got real quiet. Now doing copper is more money .Once again a great product lets move foward


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------

